# Question for those with Beta experience.



## Cat216 (Jul 29, 2012)

I believe these are one of the most beautiful fish I have seen in a long time and they really do seem to have distinct personalities. I have been reading the stickies and will read them again to be sure I didn't miss something important.

This is my question. Would it be okay to add 1 male to my already established 55 gallon rather than put him all alone in a small bowl type set up? I have a community tank with 3 mollies, 3 zebra danios, 3 pearl danios, 3 glo-fish (I think anyway) and 1 small pleco. I am planning on adding 1 or 2 catfish or sharks this week (they are the ones I would be concerned to be troublemakers for beta). 

If I put him in a tank all to himself, I think the only thing I would need to buy would be a small heater. I have capability of adding an air stone to this, but would he need it?

Thank you in advance for your advice. If and when I get my beta, I want him to be happy and comfortable.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

some of your fish will nip at his fins...i would suggest a small tank..2 1/2-5 gallons...a light..adjustable 25 watt heater and a sponge filter...you could also use a box or undergravel filter..but a filter is needed..he should be kept at a temp of 80 F.....feed twice daily...25% weekly water changes...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

What type of betta do you have? Male or female? Long finned betta or short finned betta? I have noticed that plakat bettas do better in community tanks because they have shorter fins and are faster. I would try your betta in the tank and remove it if it gets hurt.


----------



## Cat216 (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank you both for the advice. I haven't purchased my beta yet, I wanted to get a tank set up first if need be so it would be all ready for him. It sounds like he should get his own tank. I love the long fins and I would like to see him keep them, lol. I am going to have to find a better place to put his tank in order to have access to more outlets for his filter, light and heater.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you can pick up a nice 6 outlet power strip for about $5.00...all you need..


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Make sure you don't overload the socket.


----------

